# Has Anyone Ordered from Pen Making Supplies



## Fireengines (Nov 10, 2012)

Has anyone ordered from Pen Making Supplies, Kits for pen makers, Fountain Pen Parts and more before?  Their prices on Aristocrat Pen Kits, that looks like the Jr. Gentleman, are pretty low. 

Is the quality there?


----------



## Wingdoctor (Nov 10, 2012)

I've ordered cartridge pens from them a couple of times. Good parts, quick and reasonable shipping. A thumbs up from me.


----------



## Rob73 (Nov 10, 2012)

Nope, but he should have a word with his site designer. so far I've5 products that the 'add' form is pushed down so far you can't use it.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 10, 2012)

I just placed my first order with them a couple days ago. Quick response and shipping. Will comment on the rest when it arrives.


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 15, 2012)

I got my order a couple days ago. Quick shipping. Forgot that I did order a handful of slim kits for turning for the troops. They look to be nice. Chrome plating looks good.


----------



## LagniappeRob (Nov 15, 2012)

Don't know them, but will check them out.

FYI - timberbits still has Jr Gent on sale @ $4 ea for rollerball or fountain in chrome or gold.


----------



## turbowagon (Nov 15, 2012)

FWIW--- I ordered a bunch of fountain pen feeds/holders from them a few months ago.  Upon arrival, I quickly noticed that they were low quality and inquired about a return.

He gave me a hard time, and eventually conceded to a return, but charged me a hefty restocking fee.

(My order was $36.95, and I only got $20 back)


----------



## Brooks803 (Nov 15, 2012)

Good to know Joe! I was looking at those just today.


----------



## turbowagon (Nov 15, 2012)

Yeah, they are made from cheap plastic and inflict a death grip on the nib.... i.e., once you install the nib, you ain't getting it out without damaging the feed and probably the nib too.


----------



## glycerine (Nov 15, 2012)

Looks like the apprentice Jr. Gents that CSUSA sells.  If they are the same, the quality is not there...


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 17, 2012)

I have ordered from them for years.  They used to be called The Village Pen Shop and then changed their name.  I believe that the owner is a member of IAP.  I have always gotten good service, quick shipment and I have never had to return anything for any problem.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 18, 2012)

They are in Austrailiia, whats the exchange rate and shipping? Does it save $?
UOTE=LagniappeRob;1466813]Don't know them, but will check them out.

FYI - timberbits still has Jr Gent on sale @ $4 ea for rollerball or fountain in chrome or gold.[/QUOTE]


----------



## theidlemind (Nov 18, 2012)

Glenn McCullough said:


> They are in Austrailiia, whats the exchange rate and shipping? Does it save $?



Dude, look again, they are in AR (Arkansas) not AU (Australia). 
I just ordered some cartridge stuff from them today. 
I'll give feedback.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes, they are in Arkansas.  Quick delivery and service.


----------



## Jgrden (Nov 20, 2012)

Site and subsequent prices look pretty good.


----------



## rrfd4 (May 27, 2014)

I have ordered from them a couple of times.  No problems  here.  They had fast shipping.


----------



## asyler (May 27, 2014)

i ve ordered the 'hex-o-mags' , not problems


----------



## kenbu (Jun 14, 2014)

I just ordered and quickly received some gold/gun metal Aurora kits.  These appear to be identical in design, quality, fit and finish to the Rockler Manhattan kits I've been using -- at half the price.


Ken


----------

